# [proftpd] Configuration accès utilisateurs (résolu)

## CryoGen

Bonjour @ tous, 

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté ici tiens   :Laughing: 

Alors oui, je suis toujours sous Gentoo   :Razz: 

Bon voici mon problème:

Sur un serveur dédié j'ai installé plusieurs services (web et autres) qui utilisent une authentification LDAP (openldap).

L'authentification LDAP ne sert qu'aux services, le système utilise toujours la base interne.

Tout fonctionne presque à merveille niveau authentification (TCExam qui me resiste en particulier) mais là où je sèche c'est pour proftpd:

L'authentification fonctionne bien (   :Cool:  ) mais comment gérer les accès des utilisateurs ?

La structure:

le DefaultRoot est /var/ftp pour tout le monde (pas de dossier perso)

/var/ftp/ <- personne ne peut écrire dedans sauf deux utilisateurs définis (on va dire alpha et beta)

/var/ftp/sync <- exactement pareil que /var/ftp, juste la liste des utilisateurs qui peut varier

/var/ftp/upload <- tout le monde peut lire/écrire

Je suis a peu près sur qu'il faille passer par les directives proftpd comme <Directory> et <Limit> mais j'ai beau essayer je pige pas comment çà marche.

Quelques autres points:

    Le LDAP ne sert que pour mes services (web, proftpd) pas pour l'authentification système (PAM)

    Pas d'accès anonyme

    ProFTPD Version 1.3.3a

Pour le moment, je vois le DefaultRoot et les deux dossiers qui sont dedans. Par contre je ne peux même pas lister les dossiers sync et upload...

Sur le papier çà n'a pas l'air compliqué... résultat un beau mal de crâne   :Laughing: 

Merci @ tous

----------

## CryoGen

Bon j'ai réussi   :Razz:   , c'est pas parfait mais au moins çà marche 

Alors dans mon proftpd.conf et les directory

```
<Directory /var/ftp>

        Umask 666 666

        AllowOverwrite on

        <Limit READ LIST>

                AllowAll

        </Limit>

        <Limit WRITE STOR>

                DenyAll

                AllowUser cedric,jean-christophe

        </Limit>

</Directory>

<Directory /var/ftp/upload>

        Umask 666 666

        AllowOverwrite on

        <Limit WRITE STOR>

                AllowAll

        </Limit>

</Directory>
```

Dans le ldap.conf j'ai ajouté 

```
LDAPForceDefaultUID                     on

LDAPForceDefaultGID                     on

LDAPDefaultUID     110

LDAPDefaultGID     65534
```

UID correspond à mon utilisateur proftpd et le GID = nogroup

Il faut penser à mettre le DefaultRoot en rwx (oui +x, j'ai pas compris pourquoi)

Et là j'ai bien mes 2 utilisateurs (cedric et jean-chritophe) qui peuvent écrire dans partout et les autres qui ne peuvent écrire que dans upload !

Le piège : sur la fin, je tentais pour /var/ftp/upload d'utiliser Limit ALL pour valider tous les droits... et bien çà ne marche pas, c'est la directive plsu précise WRITE STOR qui prenait le dessus    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

